# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Droit] Reprise d'un concept de jeu?

## humble.jok

Hello,
Je ne savais pas trop où poster mais je me suis dit que cela serait la meilleure section. Le truc étant en cours de dév.

Voilà, je suis en train d'écrire un jeu vidéo.
Le moteur de base est écrit, j'ai des sprites tous moches et des animations dignes d'un épisode d'Oggy et les cafards. Il tourne pour l'instant dans un browser mais je compte le faire tourner sur plateforme mobile (iOS et Android à minima).

Le jeu est une reprise d'un jeu sorti au Japon en 1990 (sur Famicom) et sur PC quelques années plus tard. Tous les deux ont été imaginés par la même personne/société. Jamais repris depuis dans cette forme interactive. Il existe des équivalents mais aucuns ne sont "temps-réels": ils sont tous en tour par tour.

Je ne donne pas trop de détails justement pour avoir les avis les plus larges possibles. Dans tous les cas, je présenterais la démo ici, si je finis un jour  :;): .

Je compte adapter le gameplay à notre ère et j'ai déjà les idées.

Seulement voilà, une question me taraude:
Ai-je le droit sans accord de l'inventeur (qu'il soit une société ou une personne) de sortir ce jeu? Sachant qu'il reprendra au final l'idée de base avec quelques "agrémentions".

Dans un monde de chie comme le notre, je me dis que non.

Sauf que, le concept n'est pas foncièrement nouveau (c'est issu d'un jeu millénaire mais en "temps-réel") et que si on étend à d'autres concepts (genre les FPS), tout le monde devrait de la tune à tout le monde.

J'ai pensé contacter le créateur pour avoir son accord mais il est très compliqué à joindre pour diverses raisons.

A votre avis?

----------


## Deblazkez

Demande ça également dans la section Jurigeek, je pense qu'il y aura plus de personnes là-bas capable de te répondre au cas ou elles ne trainent pas par ici.

----------


## humble.jok

J'avais hésité...  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Sur le concept, normalement, tu n'es pas "attaquable". Si tu reprends le nom, des assets, du contenu, oui. Par exemple, je peux faire un jeu de societe avec de la monnaie et des cases, sur lequel les joueurs construisent des usines et percoivent des paiements des autres joueurs. Mais je ne peux pas appeler ca Hotel ou Monopoly. Mais Super Industry 3000, a priori, oui (sauf si quelqu'un a deja depose Super Industry 3000)(le salaud !)

Dit autrement : tu peux "cloner" un jeu mais pas le droit d'utiliser les assets du dit jeu, ou ses noms/marques. Exemple : Call of Duty et les clones Gameloft sur Mobile (Modern Combat je crois bien). Tetris et tous ses petits cousins. Bejeweled et tous ses amis.

----------


## Louck

> Ai-je le droit sans accord de l'inventeur (qu'il soit une société ou une personne) de sortir ce jeu? Sachant qu'il reprendra au final l'idée de base avec quelques "agrémentions".


De ce que j'ai pu voir sur les histoires de licences et de droits, je pense que tu as le droit de reprendre l'idée d'un autre jeu et de le faire à ta sauce.

Ce n'est pas rare de voir des pseudos-copies de jeux: Path of Exile est un Diablo-like; Terraria est une révision de Minecraft en 2D (j'exagère); Digimon vs Pokemon; etc etc... 
Ce qui les différencie le plus, c'est l'univers et son contenu.

Oû cela peut coincer, c'est que certains mécanismes de jeux puissent être brevetés. Mais cela reste rare et ca concerne surtout des jeux qui ont un concept particulier (et propre au jeu).
Après, tant que l'univers du jeu original n'est pas reproduit, je pense que cela peut passer.

----------


## humble.jok

Je pensais également comme ça.

Je ne reprends aucun élément. Je suis une buse en dessin, design mais je comptais embaucher un graphisme (payé à la com' ou en pourcentage des revenus).
Pour l'instant, j'ai généré mes assets avec des images libres de droit. Idem pour les sprites et la police, libre pour l'instant.

Le nom de mon projet est le nom du jeu originel mais j'allais le changer de toute façon.

---------- Post added at 15h05 ---------- Previous post was at 14h51 ----------




> Oû cela peut coincer, c'est que certains mécanismes de jeux puissent être brevetés. Mais cela reste rare et ca concerne surtout des jeux qui ont un concept particulier (et propre au jeu).
> Après, tant que l'univers du jeu original n'est pas reproduit, je pense que cela peut passer.


Je ne pense pas que les mécanismes du jeu soient brevetés car ils sont basés sur un jeu existant depuis un bon millier d'années idem pour l'univers.

----------


## SeanRon

> Je ne pense pas que les mécanismes du jeu soient brevetés car ils sont basés sur un jeu existant depuis un bon millier d'années idem pour l'univers.


les osselets ?  ::o:

----------


## humble.jok

Les échecs  :;):

----------

